# how long to keep a cast on?



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

Gracie fractured her leg two weeks ago, chasing cars...the vet put a cast on, she has eaten that one and two others that we replaced...no open wound and she is no longer limping...right now she is without any splint at all..seems to be fine, we are trying to keep her from doing acrobatics and racing with the other dog....but should we resplint the leg? I just don't know how long it takes for healing to take place....thanks..gwithrow


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

She may appear fine but if that fracture inst 100% healed it wouldn't take much to re-fracture it and thats a lot worse than the first fracture.
A simple jump down from a chair could re-fracture the leg.

I would have another put on and use a anti chew collar, till the vet gives the all clear.

Call your vet. He knows how bad that fracture was.
Some are so small 2 weeks is enough time.

But I wouldn't risk it before asking the vet.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

6 to 8 weeks for most breeds


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

6 weeks or more depending on if it is a simple fracture or or chip or more complicated (such as spiral, greenstick, etc). 2 weeks is an awful short time.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes AT LEAST 6 weeks (that's usually when I take my first "post" x-ray). Even if it appears healed at that time, I usually put another bandage on without the splint for support. Keep in mind the dog also needs to be crated or leashed 100% of the time. Absolutely no running, jumping, or being stupid.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks...we will do her up again..we are keeping her in and or on a leash...the stupid part is what is hard...she is a puppy and big and a goof ball....she ate the splint...will have to fashion another...during the day it is easier to keep an eye on her and give her other things to play with and chew on....at night is when she eats the bandages....but then at night she is pretty quiet and there is no one to play with...by the end of this she will be wired...good thing is the time is being used to help her bond with us instead of the other car chaser...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe spray some of that bitter apple on it to keep her from chewing it...


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I had a puppy with a broken leg before so I can relate to how difficult it is...but you must keep her crated and walk on a lead only when neccessary. You can't let her run around the house or she can damage it or another limb. I used a large enough crate that she could lie down and turn around with her elizabethan collar on (a cone). Now they do have a no bite collar now that is like a neck brace...works really well if it is a rear leg. The dog cannot turn its head to chew. You can try bitter apple, hot pepper, etc on the cast. Most of my dogs have liked the taste of bitter apple though. Hot pepper worked for all but one


----------

